# AMD Phenom II X6 vs Intel Core i7 ???



## pladwani (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello guys!

I was wondering if anyone of you could tell me the "big" differences between AMD Phenom II X6 vs Intel Core i7. Obviously, there is huge difference in their price but I am interested in comparing both of them performance wise - more specifically - if they were to be used for web/graphic design and sometimes watching HD movies. I am not worried about performance differences in gaming. 

I would really appreciate if you I hear from anyone!

Praveen


----------



## robbinghood (Sep 27, 2010)

There is no difference in price with AMD flagship X6 1090T and the i7 950. Prices are almost same!!


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ nope. There are a lot of differences. If your preference is gaming go for i7 and if your preference is web/graphic design using softwares that can use 6 cores go for AMD


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 27, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^ nope. There are a lot of differences. If your preference is gaming go for i7 and if your preference is web/graphic design using softwares that can use 6 cores go for AMD



no u are wrong. X6 1090t is no match for i7 950 in terms of performance in every field may it be rendering or gaming. Their price is same.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^ nope. There are a lot of differences. If your preference is gaming go for i7 and if your preference is web/graphic design using softwares that can use 6 cores go for AMD



I think robbinghood was speaking of pricing, which indeed is quite same, i.e ~ 15k.
Regarding performance, I would go with intel.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 27, 2010)

pladwani- Depends on which i7 is compared to which X6- there are different models at different price points. 
Choosing one that suit us is important.
10K can fetch one a very good ATX mobo for AMD setup but a good ATX mobo for X58 costs much more.

X6 1055T- approx 9.8K
X6 1090T- approx 14.5K

Core i7 920- approx 12.5K
Core i7 950- approx 14.6K

i7 920 vs X6 1055T
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/47?vs=147

i7 950 vs X6 1090T
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/100?vs=146

Choice depends on budget for mobo+cpu, applications/softwares to be used, if someone wants more than 8GB RAM.
I find the X6 1055T great value for money.


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2010)

well, Core i7 950 is the performance king. Phenom II X6 1090T can however give a decent fight to Core i7 920/930 (and might also win) in many benchmarks.

It would be better to say that there is a huge difference between the prices of their motherboards. AMD processors can be used on motherboards as cheap as 4.5k. You can't say the same for LGA1366 motherboards.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 27, 2010)

X6 wont be a big hit now may be applications after utilizing 6 full cores it may be re-consider with i7 

As for games how ever many games not at all utilizing 4 cores even , 6 cores are useless unless game developers concentrate on utilizing cores


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 27, 2010)

in general - 
i7 920/930 > x6 1055t
x6 1090t > i7 920/930
i7 950 > x6 1090t
but the problem with intel is mobo part as rightly said by others. 
x6 can be used with 4k mobos but intel needs min 10k mobo.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

ico said:


> AMD processors can be used on motherboards as cheap as 4.5k. You can't say the same for LGA1366 motherboards.



Intel LGA1366 processors need a graphics card straightaway. else even watching movie is not possible.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 27, 2010)

lolzz another disadvantage pointed by sammy


----------



## robbinghood (Sep 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no u are wrong. X6 1090t is no match for i7 950 in terms of performance in every field may it be rendering or gaming. Their price is same.




Yes, its true. rightly said



toad_frog09 said:


> I think robbinghood was speaking of pricing, which indeed is quite same, i.e ~ 15k.
> Regarding performance, I would go with intel.



i7 950 is no match for the X6 1090T. The i7 is superior.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 28, 2010)

OOPS - sorry ..... [EDIT]

Only go for AMD if budget is a prob else intel...

have a look at this : Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------

